# .



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

To b honest, I didin't analze your entire question, but the main difference btw residential and industrial is reliabiality & ease of troubleshooting:terminal strips vs. wirenuts etc.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

bill39 said:


> To b honest, I didin't analze your entire question, but *the main difference btw residential and industrial is reliabiality & ease of troubleshooting:terminal strips vs. wirenuts etc.*


 ^^^^:thumbsup: 

For a more lengthy and wordy explaination, our Nuclear/Plc expert Telsa should be along shortly


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

dronai said:


> ^^^^:thumbsup:
> 
> For a more lengthy and wordy explaination, our Nuclear/Plc expert Telsa should be along shortly


Yuh .,, he will fill pretty much a whole page plus two other guys I know they will fill it a bit too.


Now to the OP this is complety different game to deal with it comepared to resdientail side.,,

The biggest thing you have to be aware is arc flash due you will be around 480 volt system and higher voltage level so you need to brush up on that part.

you need to get up to the speed with VSD and PLC system that is important part. once you understand them the rest will fall in place pretty quick.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Brouse thru'.... "electrical-engineeering-portal."...online site ; it has all you need .


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

Switchgear is pretty much a distribution panel like in a house just on a bigger scale. Instead of 100A 120/240 you can have 4000A 480V switchgear with two feeds, a tiebreaker and transfer switches for generators.

VFD is a device used to run a motor. It rectfies AC to DC, and then re-creates AC with a frequency desired for the motor speed. You best go to wikipedia and youtube.  seriously

PLCs are basically small computers that run machines. All inputs and outputs are wired directly to plcs, as opposed to relay logic of the old days. Knowledge of PLCs is key for an industrial electrician. Talk to your supervisor, maybe they can send you for some courses. If not, learn yourself, whatever you can from internet to get started.

Congrats for getting into industrial. If you like to learn a lot on your own, you will enjoy it and become good at it. Good luck!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Let me make a educational suggestion . Go over to Amazon and locate the NCCER Electrical Apprenticeship books the TEXT BOOKS (TRAINEE GUIDE) not the WORK BOOKS
there are 4 of them Electrical Level 1, Electrical Level 2 and so on buy the latest ones you can afford the new ones are extremely expensive they have a lot of good information in them and they can get you pointed in the right direction. The information that you are looking for does not change that much. 
I hope this information will help you out.

LC


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh yuh .,, I forgot something else.,,

to OP .,,

there is some vender traning program so if like example you work on VSD and you can concant your VSD disustion centre or supply house they can set up a training course as long your company can pay your time for that.,, they will help you with a lot of item you are looking for.

same thing with other stuff the more you look up and research more deeper what you work with their proucts in that place so you will get more famuair with their system.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Going from Residential to Industrial is quite a leap. It really depends on the people your working with, as to how well that will go. I think working in a nuclear power plant would be a great place to learn new things. The pace is probably real slow. I would first learn everything you can about what things do and the potential danger they might present. Be safe and make some good money. Don't worry about PLC's right now concentrate on expanding on what you already know like branch circuits and panel-boards. Single Phase and 3 phase have some differences. I would think that in a Nuke plant they would have good identification on their switchgear. 480v side - transformer - 12kv side. If you are in doubt ask someone you work with. You should advance quickly if you keep at it. Good Luck


----------

